# Erfahrungswerte SPS Programmierung nach IEC 61131-3



## Gelee (8 März 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich bin (Quereinsteiger S7-only, rudimentäre Basics) Betriebstechniker mit Anlagen, aus aller Welt. Programmieren nach IEC 61131-3 steht bei uns im Lastenheft. Allerdings muss ich immer wieder feststellen, das solche Programme von vielen anderen "Baukasten"-Programmen abweichen. Schrittketten sind hochgradig verschachtelt, fast undurchschaubar. Schritte werden im Ablauf mehrfach gesetzt, Schrittketten bestehen nur aus Array's. Solch Ablaufsteuerungen gestalten sich selbst in Papierform mittlerweile schwierig zu verstehen...

Wenn ich eine deutsche Maschine bekomme, habe ich für jede Station/Operation in der Station, eine eindeutige Schrittkette (Modul-Prinzip)... Bei IEC wird es sowas von Konfus, das man echt Stunden braucht, um komplexere Zusammenhänge zu verstehen... oder einfache Sensorfehler zu finden...


Nutzen meine Hersteller das einfach falsch oder warum wird es so ver-"kompliziert"???


----------



## Maagic7 (9 März 2018)

IEC 61131-3 ist die Norm für die Programmiersprache, das hat erst mal nichts damit zu tun wie man Schrittketten umsetzt.

Womit ist die Anlage denn Programmiert, und wie sind Schrittketten umgesetzt?


----------



## Gelee (14 März 2018)

Okay, dann interpretiere ich das Falsch mit der Norm!

Also Programmiert ist alles Step7 KOP/FUP/AWL. Das kann der Hersteller für sich entscheiden.

Das große Problem was ich immer wieder habe:
Gegeben ist eine/mehrere Station mit mehreren Operanden (meist Rundschalttische). Es gibt einen Ablauf für die Station, und jeweils einen Ablauf für die Operanten in dieser Station.
Und jeder Ablauf ist irgendwie immer mit Schritten aus dem "Nachbar-Operanten" verriegelt. Treten unklare Situationen auf und die Schicht-Techniker greifen ein, kommt es sehr oft vor das Anlagen unwiderruflich blockieren im Ablauf.

Ich persönlich habe mal gelernt: Ein Operant -> eine Schrittkette und zusätzlich das Schieberegister für den Status "Angewählt / Bearbeitet/ IO / NIO" welches die Startsignale der Schrittketten steuert.


----------



## Maagic7 (15 März 2018)

Rundtisch mit mehreren Bearbeitungsstationen hat natürlich auch mehrere
Schrittketten.
Ich würde mal vermuten eine Hauptschrittkette für den Tisch und jeweils
1 Schrittkette für die Bearbeitungsstation.
Für den Service brauchst du zumindest eine Übersicht über den Zustand aller Schrittketten.
D.h. mindestens die Schrittnummer und dann eine Beschreibung auf Papier was welcher Schritt tut.

Es gibt aber sehr viele Wege Schrittketten umzusetzen. Ein Beispiel wie das gelöst ist wäre nicht schlecht!
Wenn ihr Schrittketten in einer besimmten Form haben möchtet, dann müsst ihr das als Werksanforderung rausgeben.
Programmierung nach IEC sagt hierzu nichts aus!


----------



## Ralle (15 März 2018)

Anlagen sollten sich immer so zurücksetzen lassen, dass man wieder arbeiten kann und zwar ohne jede Crash-Gefahr.
Normalerweise teilt man seine Maschine in Stationen auf. Die bekommen je eine Schrittkette (manchmal auch mehrere, je nach Notwendigkeit.)
Also hätte ein Rundtisch eine Schrittkette. (Start, Drehen, Info schieben, Drehen fertig, Start an Stationen, Ende).
Jede Station wiederum hat ihre eigene Schrittkette (Start vom RT, Teile.-nfo auswerten, ... , Arbeitskette, ... , Teileinfo schreiben, Fertigmeldung an RT, Ende)
Dazu gibt es für die Gesamtmaschine und jede Station die Möglichkeit eines Schrittbetriebes und weiterhin einen Handbetrieb in dem man jeden Aktor, Servo etc. einzeln verfahren kann.
Alle Aktoren/Servos sind so gegeneinander verriegelt, dass man die Maschine nicht zerstören kann. Das sollte selbstverständlich sein. Zumindest Servos können bei mit im Schleichgang, je nach Bedarf auch mal ohne Verriegelung fahren, damit man diesen auch mal freifahren kann, "totverrriegeln" ist ja auch nicht sinnvoll, siehe deine Bemerkung über das Blockieren.

Das kann schon recht komplex werden, die meisten Firmen haben sich irgendwann ein "Standard"-System erarbeitet, nach dem die das dann programmieren.
Es gibt auch Kunden, die geben das Standardsystem vor, bin in jede Einzelheit. Das hat für die den Vorteil, das die Instandhalter nicht bei jeder Machine komplett neu lernen müssen, bedeutet aber auch einen eigenen Standard zu erstellen und zu pflegen. Wie die Schrittketten realisiert werden, ist sehr unterschiedlich, es gibt viele Möglichkeiten und Varianten.


----------

